# Después de que + subjunctive



## Vieva

Hello folks,

I am having difficulties understanding why the subjunctive tense is used in the following context and would appreciate any insights.

From a novel:

"Wellauer había encontrado el cadáver de su segundo esposa. Poco antes de bajar al sótano a ahorcarse, la mujer llamó a una amiga para invitarla a tomar café...La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadaver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policia."

I understand that the subjunctive is normally used with the construction "después de que". However, the sequence of events is incontrovertible and semantically there is no room for doubt. Therefore, logically, I would not expect the subjunctive to be used.

Thanks in advance,
Vieva.


----------



## Agró

Vieva said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am having difficulties understanding why the subjunctive tense is used in the following context and would appreciate any insights.
> 
> From a novel:
> 
> "Wellauer había encontrado el cadáver de su segundo esposa. Poco antes de bajar al sótano a ahorcarse, la mujer llamó a una amiga para invitarla a tomar café...La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadaver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policia."
> 
> I understand that the subjunctive is normally used with the construction "después de que". However, the sequence of events is incontrovertible and semantically there is no room for doubt. Therefore, logically, I would not expect the subjunctive to be used.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Vieva.


Hi. I think it's just a matter of literary style, as indicative could also be used here.


----------



## Estopa

Hi,

To me the indicative sounds unusual in these clauses. I am not saying that it would be wrong to use it, but I would expect the subjunctive to appear in a sentence with "después de que" within a narration.


----------



## caniho

Vieva said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am having difficulties understanding why the subjunctive tense is used in the following context and would appreciate any insights.
> 
> From a novel:
> 
> "Wellauer había encontrado el cadáver de su segundo esposa. Poco antes de bajar al sótano a ahorcarse, la mujer llamó a una amiga para invitarla a tomar café...La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadaver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policia."
> 
> I understand that the subjunctive is normally used with the construction "después de que". However, the sequence of events is incontrovertible and semantically there is no room for doubt. Therefore, logically, I would not expect the subjunctive to be used.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Vieva.



I think it's just a matter of usage, nowadays people talk that way. For me the indicative here sounds literary and old-fashioned, or just like Latin American Spanish.


----------



## Tazzler

I believe it's a peculiarity of Spanish from Spain.


----------



## Bocha

Tazzler said:


> I believe it's a peculiarity of Spanish from Spain.



Hola:

Al menos en Argentina es muy frecuente este uso del subjuntivo, particularmente en la crónica periodística.


----------



## Innergod

No se usa mucho en el lenguaje cotidiano, pero todos los días se escucha en los noticieros de radio y TV, como dice Bocha.


----------



## Tazzler

Fuera de los periodistas, ¿se usa con frecuencia en el habla cotidiania argentina?


----------



## Bocha

Tazzler said:


> Fuera de los periodistas, ¿se usa con frecuencia en el habla cotidiania argentina?



Coloquialmente se diría:

_...después (de) que W. encontró el cadáver de su mujer y llamó a la policía._


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes/vosotros. Yo me refería al uso del subjuntivo en una narración (y por tanto en el lenguaje literario). En el lenguaje coloquial se usarían ambos modos indistintamente (creo).

¿No creen/creéis que en el lenguaje literario sería más usual el uso del subjuntivo?


----------



## caniho

Estopa said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes/vosotros. Yo me refería al uso del subjuntivo en una narración (y por tanto en el lenguaje literario). En el lenguaje coloquial se usarían ambos modos indistintamente (creo).
> 
> ¿No creen/creéis que en el lenguaje literario sería más usual el uso del subjuntivo?



Journalists seems to like a lot using the imperfect subjunctive instead of the simple past and that's nothing to do with the 'después de que' expression. On the other hand, normal people do the same after 'después de que', but I don't think that's much to do with literary language.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En realidad, lo más correcto en este caso es usar el *indicativo*, no el subjuntivo. El uso del subjuntivo para subordinadas temporales se restringe al *futuro.* Por lo tanto, _antes de que_ siempre introduce el subjuntivo, porque sólo puede referirse al futuro. Pero _después de que_, al igual que las restantes conjunciones temporales (_cuando, en cuanto, tan pronto como, no bien, una vez que, así que_, etc.), sólo puede introducir el subjuntivo cuando se refiere al futuro.

_Iré después de que acabe de ordenar._ *Correcto* porque la acción de acabar es futura respecto al presente en que se está hablando.
_Dijo que iría después de que acabara de ordenar. _*Correcta *porque la acción de acabar es futura respecto al momento en que se dijo.
_Fue después de que "acabara" de ordenar._ *Incorrecta* porque la acción de acabar es anterior al "fue".
_No llegó sino después de que Wellauer "encontrara" el cad*á*ver de su mujer y "llamara" a la polic*í*a_." *Incorrecta *porque las acciones de encontrar y llamar son anteriores al "llegó".

Pese a todo, es un uso habitual en textos escritos, tanto por culpa del uso literario del imperfecto del subjuntivo en lugar del pretérito o el pluscuamperfecto del indicativo (poco recomendable, en realidad, porque tergiversa la verdadera función del subjuntivo), como por paralelismo entre _antes de que _y_ después de que._ Yo me inclino por creer que la causa es sobre todo este paralelismo, porque con otras conjunciones temporales no se cae en este inadecuado uso del subjuntivo. Por ejemplo, creo que nadie escribiría:

_Llegó en cuanto / no bien / cuando / / una vez que / así que Wellauer "encontrara" el cadáver de su mujer y "llamara" a la policía._

Y, gramaticalmente, es *exactamente el mismo caso.*


----------



## candelashine

el uso del subjuntivo despues de ese tipo de expresiones que menciona MarieSuzanne es correctisimo. En la mayoria de los casos y como "truco" para el no hispanohablante se puede sustirir por después de y añadir INFINITIVO.


----------



## Estopa

MarieSuzanne said:


> _Fue después de que "acabara" de ordenar._ *Incorrecta* porque la acción de acabar es anterior al "fue".
> _No llegó sino después de que Wellauer "encontrara" el cad*á*ver de su mujer y "llamara" a la polic*í*a_." *Incorrecta *porque las acciones de encontrar y llamar son anteriores al "llegó".



Tienes razón. El tiempo es incorrecto, porque las acciones son anteriores a las de la oración principal, aunque sigo pensando que el modo subjuntivo es aquí correcto


No llegó sino después de que Wellauer *hubiera/hubiese  encontrado* el cadáver de su mujer y *(hubiera/hubiese) llamado *a la policía.

Fue después de que (su hermano) *hubiera/hubiese acabado *de ordenar (si el sujeto de la primera oración es diferente al de la segunda)
Fue después de *acabar *de ordenar (Si coincide el sujeto en las dos oraciones se utilizaría el infinitivo)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, el modo subjuntivo aquí NO es correcto, por muy usual que sea. El uso del subjuntivo en subordinadas temporales sólo es correcto para acciones futuras, no pasadas.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
It is correct indeed. This is not a subjunctive imperfect conjugation but an option for Spanish's indicative pluperfect tense —_pluscuamperfecto _or_ antepretérito_— referring to actions that are previous to another past action ("_llegó_"). Although we ususally think it's just a narrative or journalistic style, but we sometimes use it too in very formal speech.

La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* _(=había encontrado)_ el cad*á*ver de su mujer y *llamara* _(=[había] llamado)_ a la polic*í*a.
The friend was late and only arrived after Wellauer had found his wife's body and had called the police.

The reason —as explained in several other threads— is historical. It comes from latin pluperfect. We must be awared that the other form of imperfect subjunctive tense "encontr*ase*, lleg*ase*" cannot be used as pluperfect.

Regards.


----------



## Estopa

MarieSuzanne said:


> No, el modo subjuntivo aquí NO es correcto, por muy usual que sea. El uso del subjuntivo en subordinadas temporales sólo es correcto para acciones futuras, no pasadas.



¿Tienes alguna fuente que corrobore lo que dices? Me cuesta creer que estas oraciones no sean correctas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> It is correct indeed. This is not a subjunctive imperfect conjugation but an option for Spanish's indicative pluperfect tense —_pluscuamperfecto _or_ antepretérito_— referring to actions that are previous to another past action ("_llegó_"). Although we ususally think it's just a narrative or journalistic style, but we sometimes use it too in very formal speech.
> 
> La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* _(=había encontrado)_ el cad*á*ver de su mujer y *llamara* _(=[había] llamado)_ a la polic*í*a.
> The friend was late and only arrived after Wellauer had found his wife's body and had called the police.
> 
> The reason —as explained in several other threads— is historical. It comes from latin pluperfect. We must be awared that the other form of imperfect subjunctive tense "encontr*ase*, lleg*ase*" cannot be used as pluperfect.
> 
> Regards.


 
A este respecto, la Academia dice tajantemente: "*Esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma" *(_Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española_, pág. 480).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estopa said:


> ¿Tienes alguna fuente que corrobore lo que dices? Me cuesta creer que estas oraciones no sean correctas.


 
La Academia lo dice claramente en su _Esbozo...,_ p. 540: "Las subordinadas temporales se construyen en modo subjuntivo *siempre que denoten acción futura* en relación con la principal".


----------



## Estopa

Pienso que no deberías omitir lo que sigue, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que aparecen construcciones como la que se trata en este hilo:

Continúo con el mismo punto (3.21.4) del Esbozo en la pág. 541:

El uso del subjuntivo en la subordinada *no se limita  a  los casos en que el verbo de la principal sea un futuro morfológico*, sino que es válido siempre que la acción subordinada esté vista en perpectiva de futuro, ya sea desde el presente, ya desde un momento pasado.
Ejemplos literarios modernos:
- Di, añadió, ¿para qué es ese garabato que está en ese madero?
- El verdugo dijo que para poner su cabeza *después que fuese degollado* (M. J. Quintana. Vidas de españoles célebres: Don Álvaro de Luna).
Quiere que sea embajador en el Vaticano *así que subamos al poder* (Blasco Ibáñez, El Papa del mar, parte 2ª, IV)
- *Luego que hayan ustedes comido*, alargaré mi paseo hasta allá (Galdós, Gloria, 1ª parte, cap. XXXII):


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estopa said:


> Pienso que no deberías omitir lo que sigue, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que aparecen construcciones como la que se trata en este hilo:
> 
> Continúo con el mismo punto (3.21.4) del Esbozo en la pág. 541:
> 
> El uso del subjuntivo en la subordinada *no se limita a los casos en que el verbo de la principal sea un futuro morfológico*, sino que es válido siempre que la acción subordinada esté vista en perpectiva de futuro, ya sea desde el presente, ya desde un momento pasado.
> Ejemplos literarios modernos:
> - Di, añadió, ¿para qué es ese garabato que está en ese madero?
> - El verdugo dijo que para poner su cabeza *después que fuese degollado* (M. J. Quintana. Vidas de españoles célebres: Don Álvaro de Luna).
> 
> Quiere que sea embajador en el Vaticano *así que subamos al poder* (Blasco Ibáñez, El Papa del mar, parte 2ª, IV)
> - *Luego que hayan ustedes comido*, alargaré mi paseo hasta allá (Galdós, Gloria, 1ª parte, cap. XXXII):


 
Si lees otra vez mi post anterior, verás que yo distinguía entre los usos correctos del subjuntivo tras "después que", cuando el verbo de la subordinada está en el futuro con respecto a la oración principal (como en todos los ejemplos de la Academia y los que yo di), y los usos incorrectos, cuando la acción de la subordinada es *anterior* a la de la frase principal (como en el ejemplo que aquí se consultaba).


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,





MarieSuzanne said:


> A este respecto, la Academia dice tajantemente: "*Esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma" *(_Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española_, pág. 480).


 _Ma cherie_, I am afraid you just took a bit of that quote:
"A veces encontramos la forma -_ra_, no ya como pluscuamperfecto sino como un pretérito cualquiera de indicativo; p.ej.: _Se comenta el discurso que pronunciara el Presidente (_en vez de_ pronunció)._ Esta construcción no está justificada en modo alguno por la tradición del idioma."_(Esbozo Sección 3.15.6 d)_​So, if those were simple past actions, this pluperfect wouldn't be justified. But those are past actions described here as performed previously to another past action (_llegó_), which is mentioned and used as a time reference. 

I took that quote from a post that is in the same thread as this very suitable one: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=667397#7

I hope this throws a light on this issue.

Regards


----------



## Estopa

@MarieSuzanne

Creo que hay que ver la frase en su conjunto:

Poco antes de bajar al sótano a ahorcarse, la mujer *llamó* a una amiga para invitarla a tomar café...La amiga *se retrasó* y no *llegó* sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadáver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policía."

Desde la perspectiva del narrador las acciones de encontrar el cádaver y llamar a la policía son posteriores a la acción de llamar por teléfono, por eso pienso que la frase no contradice lo que dice el Esbozo. 

Los hechos se desarrollan en este orden:
1º: La llamada a la amiga
2º: El hallazgo del cadáver y la llamada a la policía por parte del marido
3º: La llegada de la amiga


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La frase que hay que analizar es _No *llegó* sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadáver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policía._ Claramente, las acciones de encontrar el cadáver y llamar a la policía ocurren *antes* de la llegada, por lo que no son futuras respecto a la oración principal sino pasadas.


----------



## Estopa

Te doy la razón sobre lo que dices, pero el Esbozo tampoco censura expresamente el uso del subjuntivo en oraciones como la que nos ocupa (Sería muy útil encontrar alguna fuente). 

Voy a escribir a la Fundéu (www.fundeu.es) a ver qué me comenta y os informaré del resultado.

Edit:

Listo. Les he hecho esta consulta:

Estimados Sres.:
 
Les agradecería que me confirmaran si el uso que se  hace del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo en estas oraciones es correcto, ya  que según el Esbozo de la RAE (Pto. 3.21.4, pág. 540-541) las subordinadas  temporales se construyen en modo subjuntivo siempre que denoten acción futura en  relación con la principal:
 
 "Wellauer había encontrado el cadáver de su segundo esposa. Poco antes de  bajar al sótano a ahorcarse, la mujer llamó a una amiga para invitarla a tomar  café...La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer  *encontrara* el cadaver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policia."

En este caso las oraciones subordinadas temporales  expresan una acción anterior a la de la principal.
 
Muchas gracias por su amabilidad.


----------



## Vikingo

Me parece que los gramáticos no están de acuerdo entre ellos, veanse este hilo también.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
Guys, I think you are debating with valid arguments but referring to different subjects. Look (I simplified the sentences a little):

Llegó _antes_ que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadáver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policía _<—These are actual subjunctive imperfect tense's conjugations indicating actions in relation to the moment they weren't confirmed to happen. We can use "-ase" endings too: "Encontr*ara*" *=* "Encontr*ase*"._

Llegó _después_ que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadáver de su mujer y *llamara* a la policía _<—These are forms of the indicative pluperfect that is often used in narrative. They don't refer to potential but confirmed events that took place in the past. "Encontrara" *=* "Había encontrado" but not equal to "encontrase"._

Remember that equal writing doesn't necessarily mean equal person, time, mood or even verb. History, tradition and even conventions have made some conjugations identical (ayer encontramos, hoy encontramos; que yo encuentre, que ella encuentre; me siento feliz, me siento en la silla; etc).

Please, don't forget to read this: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=667397#7

Regards


----------



## stooge1970

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> It is correct indeed. This is not a subjunctive imperfect conjugation but an option for Spanish's indicative pluperfect tense —_pluscuamperfecto _or_ antepretérito_— referring to actions that are previous to another past action ("_llegó_"). Although we ususally think it's just a narrative or journalistic style, but we sometimes use it too in very formal speech.
> 
> La amiga se restrasó y no llegó sino después de que Wellauer *encontrara* _(=había encontrado)_ el cad*á*ver de su mujer y *llamara* _(=[había] llamado)_ a la polic*í*a.
> The friend was late and only arrived after Wellauer had found his wife's body and had called the police.



If this is indeed the case, it's just like Portuguese.

Best.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Primero, el uso es habitual en la palabra escrita, por eso parece periodístico. En la palabra hablada se puede transmitir la misma información si recurrir a estos usos. Además no lo entenderían muchos hablantes de poca educación o poca exposición a la palabra escrita.

Segundo, con respecto a la palabra corrección, le sugiero a todo el mundo leer este artículo del sitio de la Academia Peruana de la Lengua Española. Las personas educadas en España o extranjeros con otra lengua materna que estudian siguiendo modelos españoles son dados a utilizar respecto al habla la palabra "corrección" con una excesiva liberalidad.

Tercero, el uso del pluscuamperfecto -hoy- del subjuntivo como pluscuamperfecto del indicativo es muy común en países americanos, pero hay dos aspectos que quiero destacar de esto, porque normalmente no se los toma en cuenta:

1) Para mucha gente de diferentes países, entre los que me incluyo, "había encontrado" y "encontrara" en sentido de "pluscuamperfecto del indicativo" no significan lo mismo. Para este grupo amplio las formas compuestas tienen un valor perfectivo que significa que la acción se ha completado a ese momento, pero esa acción tiene consecuencias en la acción que se describe en ese momento. Luego:

Tomó del vaso en el que había vertido el contenido [y no "vertiera"]
Llegó después de que el esposo encontrara el cadáver [y no "había encontrado"]

En mi primer ejemplo el orden de los hechos es estricto y el efecto del segundo hecho será tal debido a que el primero ha ocurrido. La situación posterior se desarrollará a partir de la segunda de las acciones.

En mi segundo ejemplo, el de este hilo, los dos hechos podrían haber ocurrido en otro orden (por lo cierto, ocurrieron en ese orden porque la amiga se retrasó). En tal caso, el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo muestra el desfasaje (desfase a quien le guste dicho así) de las dos acciones y la situación posterior se desarrollará a partir del orden en que se han dado las dos acciones.

2) Para que este uso sea efectivo y de buen gusto, hay que asegurarse que todos los pretéritos del indicativo han sido inadecuados para describir la acción. Si se abusa de este uso existirá quien lo tildará de afectado dando carbón a la locomotora de quienes provienen de países donde se afirma que esto es malo, anticuado o el capricho de un escritor de su propio terruño -como si los demás no tuviéramos derecho a conservar una tradición medieval traída por los primeros europeos, ni a nuestra propia historia y literatura, nuestros propios románticos y nuestros propios errores-.

Así, en frases como

Va a elegir el mismo plato que comiera comió ayer.
Se abrigó con la misma manta que terminara había terminado de coser ayer
Nos recibió en su casa, construcción que fuera el primer prostíbulo de la zona [ya discutido en este foro]

el uso del pluscuamperfecto del indicativo en las dos primeras hace lucir los hechos, primero, color sepia por lo añejos, segundo, como si se tratara de la Canción de Roldán por lo heroicos que suenan. En el tercer ejemplo el pluscuamperfecto está perfecto porque habla de la desconexión del antecedente con la realidad actual de la casa, y eso debido a que el imperfecto conserva el aspecto irreal o no realizado que acompaña al subjuntivo (el hecho fue, pero con el subjuntivo parece no realizado, luego no tiene consecuencias presentes salvo la cualidad pintoresca que le transmite a la casa).

Para muchos, este tercer uso es igual de "afectado y heroico". Bueno, unos tienen su habla y los otros también. No hay razón para el campo de Agramante en el que se convierte a veces este foro. Siempre que nos respetemos, nos llevaremos bien.

En última instancia, por enésima vez recomiendo a los estudiantes extranjeros que conozcan bien esta forma pero que no la usen.

Como nota adicional, según leí hace poco, esta forma parece estar fosilizada en el lenguaje de los hispanohablantes nativos de Arizona y Nuevo México, por lo que los usos innecesarios de este recurso son muy comunes en el español del Oeste de los EE.UU., por eso hubo quien alguna vez dijo que era spanglish.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
Well, Alec, I think you clarified something I felt but couldn't realized about pluperfects:

Ella llegó después que Wellauer *encontrara* el cadáver.
This one seems to point out that some time was taken by Wellauer to complete the "finding", as if he saw a body, got closer, realized it was his wife's, took sometime to beleave it, and even some hours and some other events may have passed before she came. It's a slow scence before her arriving. A taste of "imperfect" is brought here.

Ella llegó después que Wellauer [ya] *había encontrado* el cadáver.
This sense is much simplier and indicates a subsequence: an action was fully carried out (expressed as perfect) and then the following one took place.

Ella llegó después que Wellauer *encontró* el cadáver.
This form is not a pluperfect, it's quite fast and punctual and clearly indicates a inmediate subsequence (described backwards). As if finding the body was the trigger for her to arrive and she found him still crying and holding the body's hand.

Let me know if I did (or did not) get the point.

Regards


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Hoy me ha confirmado la Fundéu que el uso del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo en estas frases es correcto. 
El mensaje fue muy escueto y no me dieron explicaciones: 

Ese uso es correcto.

Saludos cordiales.

Alberto Gómez Font
Coordinador  general
Fundación del Español Urgente  (Fundéu)
www.fundeu.es

Me ha encantado la aportación de aleCcowaN, especialmente lo que dice sobre la tendencia a la hipercorrección, y me parecen muy acertadas sus observaciones sobre el uso de las formas verbales. Yo usaría los mismos tiempos para expresar esas ideas. 
Parece que no hay tantas diferencias a ambos lados del "charco".


----------



## Vieva

Thanks for all your replies...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estopa said:


> Hola:
> 
> Hoy me ha confirmado la Fundéu que el uso del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo en estas frases es correcto.
> El mensaje fue muy escueto y no me dieron explicaciones:
> 
> Ese uso es correcto.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.
> 
> Alberto Gómez Font
> Coordinador general
> Fundación del Español Urgente (Fundéu)
> www.fundeu.es


 
He insistido con la pregunta, pidiendo una explicación gramatical, y la única respuesta ha sido:


"Estimada señora:

Usted misma explica que "bien sabe que sucede" ese uso en el español culto. Pues bien, huelgan más explicaciones: si efectivamente la norma culta acepta ese uso podemos colegir que se trata de un uso asumido como correcto. Y así lo es, como también indica usted, en la lengua literaria, y si ahí se tiene por correcto, no hay razón para considerarlo incorrecto en otros contextos."

Dado que no aporta ninguna explicación lingüística que explique este uso, y que sólo constata su extensión en el habla culta, creo que, como decimos en Argentina, "estamos como cuando vinimos de España" (es decir, con una mano atrás y otra adelante).

Respecto a la teoría de que es un simple reemplazo del pluscuamperfecto del indicativo, creo que no es el caso porque también se observa el uso del pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo tras "después de que". Más bien parece un uso por paralelismo con _antes de que _+ subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

MarieSuzanne said:


> Dado que no aporta ninguna explicación lingüística que explique este uso, y que sólo constata su extensión en el habla culta, creo que, como decimos en Argentina, "estamos como cuando vinimos de España" (es decir, con una mano atrás y otra adelante).
> 
> Respecto a la teoría de que es un simple reemplazo del pluscuamperfecto del indicativo, creo que no es el caso porque también se observa el uso del pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo tras "después de que". Más bien parece un uso por paralelismo con _antes de que _+ subjuntivo.


Creo, MarieSuzanne, que por el contrario es debido a que precisamente no estamos como cuando vinimos de España. El problema surge cuando queremos encontrar una teoría universal que incluya hasta los casos de las regiones del habla, incluyendo los que se consideran poco correctos y poco elegantes. Si me permite hacer una reflexión a partir de sus palabras:

En este mismo foro ya se aportó los textos de un académico actual de la RAE, a la vez académico de la Asturiana, que tilda de anticuado al uso que es o fue común en el castellano hablado por gallegos, asturianos y leoneses por corresponderse con su pretérito simple -al menos así lo tengo entendido para el gallego-. Otro trabajo citado en otro momento refuerza esta hipótesis con el rechazo que sienten los hablantes del NO de España cuando se les pregunta por formas con el imperfecto del subjuntivo terminadas en "-se" en uso indicativo.

Por otra parte, está el trabajo de Amado Alonso, hoy tenido por eximio lingüista de nacionalidad española, aunque se nacionalizó argentino y 20 años después emigró a EE.UU. donde murió sin aparentemente haber cambiado su nacionalidad. En un libro publicado cuando tenía residencia y nacionalidad argentinas, titulado "El Problema del Español en América" resalta con sorpresa que en la Argentina -y países limítrofes- los periódicos utilizan el imperfecto del subjuntivo para referirse a un hecho que ya ha sido informado. Es el famoso "otra consecuencia de la sesión sobre la que informáramos ayer", en el sentido "ya se informó sobre la sesión y sus incidencias, ahora informamos sobre una consecuencia". Según destaca Alonso este uso remarca qué es lo que se considera información conocida por pertenecer a ediciones anteriores para separarlo de lo que constituye información nueva. A todo esto, los escritos de Alonso produjeron gran reacción local -en un caso, fue Borges el encargado de contestarle- y puede encontrarse en este foro información ya volcada al respecto.

También están esparcidas por varios lados las referencias a críticas con respecto al uso de las formas terminadas en "-se" como pluscuamperfecto del indicativo, por no corresponder a la tradición histórica ni a la lengua literaria. Es en ese caso donde yo creo que hay una confusión como la que Ud. destaca, de la forma "antes de que" con "después de que".

A todo esto me ha sorprendido ver que algunos consideran indicativo el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo en la prótasis de las oraciones condicionales. En este caso no encuentro nada extraño que muchos hablantes (con)fundan lo irreal o vacilante con lo lejano en el tiempo, lo que parece de hecho ser el origen de esa variedad del subjuntivo. El subjuntivo tiene ese valor de no-realización que nos permite usarlo en un abanico de posibilidades que va desde las órdenes de no hacer hasta quitar sutilmente el énfasis a una acción de manera de tornarla irreal o improbable, o "cosificarla". En ese sentido me parece sensacional esa tradición que existe en América Latina de utilizar el pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo (la conjugación) para referirse en modo indicativo a hechos anteriores que no son causa de otros hechos anteriores, y también, por conservar características de subjuntivo, marcar sutilmente conexiones y desconexiones entre los acontecimientos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Muy interesantes sus reflexiones, pero no veo que tengan mucho que ver con el tema concreto del uso del subjuntivo con la locución "después de que". Yo sólo quería encontrar una razón gramatical para este uso, que no se encuadra en ninguna de las múltiples funciones "clásicas" del subjuntivo. Como no obtuve una respuesta concreta, sigo con mi duda. Eso es todo.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> La Academia lo dice claramente en su _Esbozo...,_ p. 540: "Las subordinadas temporales se construyen en modo subjuntivo *siempre que denoten acción futura* en relación con la principal".


 Lo que dice la gramática es que es incorrecto el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo cuando sustituye un pretérito simple. Como señala Milton Sand aquí sustituye un pluscuamperfecto. En la misma página se dan ejemplos de Rodó, Azorín y C. J. Cela

Saludos


----------

